# Pregnant Platy???



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

She's just huge!!! i have a swordtail thats like that too... but she's harder to catch


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

got her... not a good pic though


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Do fish get pregnant?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Live bearers do. Guppies, mollies, platys, swordtails, and some other fish have eggs that develop inside the body and they give birth to fry. This is opposed to the more traditional view of fish laying eggs which hatch outside the body in a few days resulting in fry.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, it looks like she's going to have a lot of fry! 

Jfr: Livebearers do. There are egg layers (males and females release their stuff and the eggs are fertilized outside of the bodies) would be betta fish, salmon, etc. Livebearers (males fertilize eggs inside of the female, the eggs develop into fry inside of the mother) would be guppies, mollies, platies, endler's livebearers, etc. It's really awesome to see the fry, because they're like little replicas of their parents and absolutely adorable.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

That is so cool! LOL.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

The cool thing about Platy is once they are pregnant, they seem to give birth multiple times before getting pregnant again (I don't know any exact details such as how long in between spawns and how long the gestational period is) but I do have a tank of 3 platy (2 girls, 1 boy) and a male betta (it's an NPT as well) and I have one "juvie" platy, and a ton of infant platy, and the girlies are still pregnant. It's a lot of fun. If you let them give birth in tank that is not set up for it, a most of them won't survive simply because they will be eaten (which isn't necessarily bad if you don't want more). However, I did have an experience in my 55 gallon tank in which I didn't even know any of the fish were pregnant and one day I see two juvies swimming around. They are now full adults and have grown up in that same tank, which is kind of cool. 

Have fun!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> The cool thing about Platy is once they are pregnant, they seem to give birth multiple times before getting pregnant again (I don't know any exact details such as how long in between spawns and how long the gestational period is) but I do have a tank of 3 platy (2 girls, 1 boy) and a male betta (it's an NPT as well) and I have one "juvie" platy, and a ton of infant platy, and the girlies are still pregnant. It's a lot of fun. If you let them give birth in tank that is not set up for it, a most of them won't survive simply because they will be eaten (which isn't necessarily bad if you don't want more). However, I did have an experience in my 55 gallon tank in which I didn't even know any of the fish were pregnant and one day I see two juvies swimming around. They are now full adults and have grown up in that same tank, which is kind of cool.
> 
> Have fun!


Mollies can store sperm in their bodies allowing them to have multiple pregnancy's after only mating once


----------

